# Fly contest voting thread!



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the voting thread for the tying contest. Feel free to vote as many times as you want!! Even if you didn’t tie a fly feel free to vote! There’s a lot of great ties so good luck to everyone!! Please don’t comment with pictures of what you’ve caught on the fly or any other details about it until voting is completed. If you hate the picture I took of your fly and have advice for me to retake one let me know ASAP via DM. I suck at pictures and tried to put them all in a similar way while also making a good presentation.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

1


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

2


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

3


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

4


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

5


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

6


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

7


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

8


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

9


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

10


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

11


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

12


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

13


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

14


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

How about numbering the fly pics, bro. 

Btw, I've already picked my winner. 

Good job guys!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Why don't you put numbers or names of the fly to represent the flies for the voting since random people can just "like" it and that's hard to tell if it's their only vote. In other words, I want to "like" about 4 of these flies but were are only voting on one fly, right? Maybe even a 1st pick, 2nd pick, 3pick and the Ugly fly place. So all those places gets some sort recondition in the end. Also, any prizes?
> 
> Maybe some of us can contribute to prizes. I can put a package of some fly tying material for the winner and ugly fly prizes.
> 
> ...


See the other thread for prizes and I’m keeping it open for voting and unlimited amount of votes. I’m open if anyone wants to donate prizes lol


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

Yea........ I would have definitely been out-classed if I would have made the contest. They all look dang good. A few of them are really good.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You can only vote one time per fly


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Need to linc a YouTube vid of inthe water with a few strips... who has a GoPro and a pool????


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46178





Jred said:


> View attachment 46178


This one all day long, clean tie that will fish well and behave correctly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait.... Is that all that submitted? I thought 18 tiers signed up but I'm only counting 14 pics of tied flies.

Does the voting begin?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> You can only vote one time per fly


No vote however many times you want!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... Is that all that submitted? Does the voting begin?


Voting began but not all flies are in. They missed the deadline and I didn’t wanna keep everyone waiting and some people never responded to my direct messages about it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

So Jred, to clarify the voting, I'm assuming you are counting the "Likes" on each picture, correct?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Couldn’t find a pic of a red with THAT fly showing ... dang it!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

BTW Well done Jred! This whole thing is really cool! Enjoy seeing my flies around the others .... really cool patterns and I feel I could use any one of them! Looking to the outcome. Thanks for hosting it!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

efi2712micro said:


> BTW Well done Jred! This whole thing is really cool! Enjoy seeing my flies around the others .... really cool patterns and I feel I could use any one of them! Looking to the outcome. Thanks for hosting it!!!!


Absolutely ! well said cap !


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> So Jred, to clarify the voting, I'm assuming you are counting the "Likes" on each picture, correct?


Yes I am


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

efi2712micro said:


> BTW Well done Jred! This whole thing is really cool! Enjoy seeing my flies around the others .... really cool patterns and I feel I could use any one of them! Looking to the outcome. Thanks for hosting it!!!!


Thank you! I’m having fun doing it and I hope everyone else is too


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Well done everyone. Thanks to @Jred for doing this. Some serious skill on display!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Wet test results are in


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Shit boys, I’ll go ahead and admit I was outclassed by most of the field. Went simple/reliable & y’all whipped up on me far as I’m concerned. Certain people’s ties stand out from what I’ve seen tied in the past. Well done


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> This one all day long, clean tie that will fish well and behave correctly.


Judas


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46176


if you know fly tying, look at the layers. #1


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Why don't you put numbers or names of the fly to represent the flies for the voting since random people can just "like" it and that's hard to tell if it's their only vote. In other words, I want to "like" about 4 of these flies but were are only voting on one fly, right? Maybe even a 1st pick, 2nd pick, 3pick and the Ugly fly place. So all those places gets some sort recondition in the end. Also, any prizes?
> 
> Maybe some of us can contribute to prizes. I can put a package of some fly tying material for the winner and ugly fly prizes.
> 
> ...


Well mines called ugly shrimp so i win by default. Go ahead and send the stuff


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I was a little worried about how mine looked after shipping, but the wet test photo made me feel a lot better. Thanks for hosting! Neat flies by all, you guys got some skills!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like all of them but only voted for mine. I think numbers of fish caught should have some weight. But i cant show a picture of a 12lb. Bonefish that was caught 15-20 years ago by a guy who was fishing with the guide i gave it to


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I like all of them but only voted for mine. I think numbers of fish caught should have some weight. But i cant show a picture of a 12lb. Bonefish that was caught 15-20 years ago by a guy who was fishing with the guide i gave it to


Don’t cry


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Well mines called ugly shrimp so i win by default. Go ahead and send the stuff


Lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok people, I got fly tying materials in 1 gal ziplock packs for additional bonus prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place and a small pack for the ugly fly prize! 

Jred, when the contest is over, PM me the names and address of the winners and I'll get the packs sent out to them.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

W


Backwater said:


> Ok people, I got fly tying materials in 1 gal ziplock packs for additional bonus prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place and a small pack for the ugly fly prize! Some of the materials are to tie up some of my secret snook, redfish, bass and cobia flies.
> 
> Jred, when the contest is over, PM me the names and address of the winners and I'll get the packs sent out to them.


will do!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

WillW said:


> Shit boys, I’ll go ahead and admit I was outclassed by most of the field. Went simple/reliable & y’all whipped up on me far as I’m concerned. Certain people’s ties stand out from what I’ve seen tied in the past. Well done


I’m with ya there brother. Wish I would have tied something a little bolder and flashier. Awesome ties everyone. I’ll take my whipping like a man.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I see someone voting for their own fly. Lol

I can pretty much guess who tied what. 

What's the voting dead line. Can we see the revised list so we can see what tier made actually it to the contest.


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

These flies are great. All things considered and compared to most on this board, I am very new to the inshore fly fishing game and have to say that epoxy bodied shrimp ( I guess it is) looks ridiculous sitting on the bottom of that tank. In a awesome way that is.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I


Backwater said:


> I see someone voting for their own fly. Lol
> 
> I can pretty much guess who tied what. But Jred, you should go back and edit each pic with a number or something so we can talk about it, instead of stating "The 4th one down is cool, or the 2nd one down is weird" or something like that.
> 
> What's the voting dead line and also, put up the revised list so we can see what tier made actually it to the contest.


I’ll do that. I’ll set deadline once all flies are in I’m still missing from Bryson, Dbrady, a Fernandez l, and jwaddiso


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Jred and Backwater

You may have overlooked that every post is numbered.
Backwaters re: post was #43 and
Jreds reply is #46

And this one is #47


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Backwater said:


> I see someone voting for their own fly. Lol
> 
> I can pretty much guess who tied what. But Jred, you should go back and edit each pic with a number or something so we can talk about it, instead of stating "The 4th one down is cool, or the 2nd one down is weird" or something like that.
> 
> What's the voting dead line and also, put up the revised list so we can see what tier made actually it to the contest.


Why are you steadily trying to micro manage the mans thread. Start up a backwater ruled fly contest if you feel the need. Silence is golden


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WillW said:


> Why are you steadily trying to micro manage the mans thread. Start up a backwater ruled fly contest if you feel the need. Silence is golden


Will, just trying to give suggestions to help chat content about each fly, not micro managing anything. It's his thread, his contest and his deal, not mine. Just having fun with it, like you. But I'll thin out my input just for you!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mro said:


> Hi Jred and Backwater
> 
> You may have overlooked that every post is numbered.
> Backwaters re: post was #43 and
> ...


Lol, never noticed. Thx!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I wanna guess who tied what!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I wanna guess who tied what!


I'll give you ten bucks if you can correctly guess half of them.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Glad I had the opportunity to compete against you all. I feel like this event has made me a better tier. Special thanks to Jred for letting us try his product and for hosting a fun event


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cronced said:


> I'll give you ten bucks if you can correctly guess half of them.


Your on! But the real question for me is I'm not sure which one if yours! 

I'm not exactly sure who didn't make it in the tie off. But maybe I should wait first before the votes are tallied.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

And this one is #47[/QUOTE]
They aren’t numbered on my phone


Backwater said:


> Your on! But the real question for me is I'm not sure which one if yours!
> 
> I'm not exactly sure who didn't make it in the tie off. But maybe I should wait first before the votes are tallied.


If you split the money with me I’ll send you the list of who tied what... haha


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Jred said:


> If you split the money with me I’ll send you the list of who tied what... haha


Make it 100 dollars. I'll need to send it certified mail and do money orders. If you guys each send me 10 bucks cash, that should cover it!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I hope there 's a prize for last place


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Man I hope there 's a prize for last place


Well if you miss out Permitchaser I could send you the booby fly prize


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

mro said:


> Well if you miss out Permitchaser I could send you the booby fly prize
> 
> View attachment 46578


Appreciated round the world


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm ashamed to say I snapped at that one myself.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I'm ashamed to say I snapped at that one myself.


Nothing to be ashamed about and as a bonus if you click on em they get BIGGER 
Um... this is getting a little kinky lol
think I'll sign off now before I get banned.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cronced said:


> Make it 100 dollars. I'll need to send it certified mail and do money orders. If you guys each send me 10 bucks cash, that should cover it!


Sounds like a Nigerian scam!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Sounds like a Nigerian scam!


Don't tell anyone!


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry, I voted for them all. Great work by all the tiers.


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

Same here. I voted for all of them as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I just looked at the submission again and two flies kinda look the same with slight difference. But I'm oldish and may be mistaken. 
Would want to start any controversy


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46184
> 
> 5


This would be sweet on a sand flat...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46186
> 
> 6


I’d throw this in a deeper turtlegrass all day!! I’m a sucker for shrimp patterns.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jred said:


>


Wait...is this a new entry?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Wait...is this a new entry?


Yep posting them as they come now. The only person who hasn’t turned in his flies is Dbrady


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Jred said:


> Yep posting them as they come now. The only person who hasn’t turned in his flies is Dbrady


Oops...there goes the anonymity.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Voting ends Friday! I’ll tally up the votes and consult with a few judges and announce the winners Friday afternoon!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds good Mr J


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Can I be a judge?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can't be a judge...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

permitchaser said:


> I can't be a judge...


You already voted for your own fly lol.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Can I be a judge?


Yea go ahead and message me what you think about top 3 you choose and why


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

I thought I was a judge this whole time, not tying flies.... that’s why I haven’t liked any yet


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

dbrady784 said:


> I thought I was a judge this whole time, not tying flies.... that’s why I haven’t liked any yet


This is false. I work with Dbrady he was supposed to tie flies but was being lazy. Fake news


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Winners will be announced tomorrow! Sorry for the delay I’ve been super busy today. That’s what I get for making fun of Dbrady


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well congratulations to all the winners in advance


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Well congratulations to all the winners in advance


Thanks!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

This was fun. I’m glad I was able to join in with all of you..... 
much thanks to Mr Jred for the smashing idea and for all the time and energy put into those eyes for each of us. 
Really EVERYONES patterns were great and surely would catch fish all day long.
SHARP HOOKS, 
Lee


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, I'm guessing who tied what here.

Ben B. - #6 - Haven't seen Ben's work yet, but whoever tied this one, I dig the Avalon effect. 

Efi2712micro - #9 - I figured Eric had this sparse trout/red fly over there in the skinny flats of Galveston TX area.

Cronced - #3 - I figured since he lives down near bonefish land, he may have tied up this girl for them.

GG34 - I was going to say #8 on this one.... But... Not sure that he made it in.

Rakeel - Again, I have a feeling he actually tied #8, but he does a lot of redfish flies in Olive (11?)

I'm a little lost since I don't really know who didn't get their fly on time. If Smackdaddy made it in, then he could have tied up #11 or #9, that would have meant maybe Eric tied #11. Geeze, a little lost here.

E-money - #7 - This one screams E-money! 

Low hydrogen - #5 - Another proud LH experiment. Very cool lookin foe sho, and like how it sits in the tank, but ya don't want to get hit in the head with it! 

Willw - #12 - I know Will has a lot of double barrel popper heads laying around. Interesting use of them.

Bryson - Last Fly entered - (Tan shrimp) I honestly thought he did the black and purple shrimp, until I noticed he was running late getting his in. Lol. Also, his deerhair work is really getting good!

Freeclimber - #10 - New kid on the block. I figured he would be tying stuff for fishing the grass for tailing reds and this one would be a good NE FL color combo.

Permitchaser - #4 - Can't miss that ugly shrimp fly. This one got my vote for the "Ugly Fly!" 

Gullsgonewild - #2 - Veteran ms fly guy, I have a feeling he's done some bonefish trips and this one would be the 1st one I'd tie on, if given a choice.

Gulfcoast - #1 - Another new guy. Welcome! I've seen him chatter about being original. This one fits that bill. Looks like some sort of crab/sand flea pattern (perfect for the Gulf beaches).

Rick hambric - #14 - The Rickster!!! I know he does a lot of crab patterns and this one I believe was going out on a limb for him. Rick, if this one is yours, I'm dubbing it the "Spider Crab!" Love that thing! Lol

Crazylarry - #13 - Another new guy here. Welcome! I couldn't help it. Your avatar bonito pic just told me that this lil white gurgler would be something a bonito couldn't resist! 

Don't throw some shade on me (as my daughter would say) if I got it all wrong. It's just a fun guess! 

Ted


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Ok, I'm guessing who tied what here.
> 
> Ben B. - #6 - Haven't seen Ben's work yet, but whoever tied this one, I dig the Avalon effect.
> 
> ...


You got my fly right, Thanks I’ve been on here since 2012 but thanks for the welcome. I just read and post very seldom.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Backwater you guessed wrong with me!! Nice try though!


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Backwater...thanks for the welcome. I like that little white gurgler a whole lot. It'd definitely get the attention of our falsies. I'll be tying some up for the box, but I didn't tie this one. Guess again .


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick hambric said:


> @Backwater you guessed wrong with me!! Nice try though!


Dude..... I thought for sure that was yours. Now this has got me all messed up on my guess. I thought maybe yours could have been the late entry. But, dang, maybe it was #8.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Crazy Larry said:


> I didn't tie this one. Guess again .




I know it's too late, but in my head, I'm switching you and Ben B. So he tied the white gurgler and you tied the Avalon shrimp (#6).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ted I didn’t tie any, I am still too green! Good looking flies guys.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

@Backwater I've never caught a bonefish and your guess on mine is wrong.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Cronced said:


> @Backwater I've never caught a bonefish and your guess on mine is wrong.


Ok, fair enough. But we still have the offer going, right?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Winners are as follows!!!!!
1st place is fly #2
2nd place is the fly that was turned in late. This may be controversial due to the number of votes it received but I honestly think that if it was turned in on time it would’ve been up there. Also it is a well thought out fly with very practical elements and I know it’ll catch fish pretty much wherever it’s thrown from clear water to muddy marsh water. 
3rd place is fly #1 this fly is truest tied well and is very complex. You almost have to hold the fly to appreciate all the elements it presents. 
I don’t think any of the flies are ugly and everyone did a really great job making hard for me to pick 3 winners... I’m not sure I could’ve picked one solo winner. With that being said I know backwater really wants to make the ugly fly winner so I’ll leave that up to him. Winners PM me and we can talk about getting prizes out!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Good picks. That bonefish fly is awesome and the late fly (tan shrimp pattern) is another good one. I still have to say my 2 honorable mentions are the spider crab (#14 and not sure who tied it, but I love it! Lol) and the Olive Epoxy Scrimp (#5) and pretty sure LowHydrogen tied it up. I'm hoping that one cast well because I want to try them.

For me, the rest definnately looks like they'll get eaten. I think Will had a good idea on that dark popper head on a shrimp. Gonna try that one too.

My pick for ugly fly is.... "the ugly shrimp" (#4) and pretty sure it was tied by permitchaser. Yes I know ugly flies do get eaten, and that all that matters! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Ok, I'm guessing who tied what here.
> 
> Ben B. - #6 - Haven't seen Ben's work yet, but whoever tied this one, I dig the Avalon effect.
> 
> ...


You got me right with #5! 

It's a take on one of the realistic Danish shrimp patterns. Didn't have all the material I like to get the legs just right. It's lighter than it looks, the body is dubbing and epoxy, with some bucktail, and burnt and shaped mono legs. I bend the hook and add just a bit of weight to the bend. That combined with the deer hair face acts like a keel, it almost always lands point up, and drifts natural in a cut. I really like the way they look in the water with the clear body taking on some of the color of the dubbing but staying clear at the same time.

Congrats to winners and all tiers, you guys all did a really sweet job on your flies!

LH


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Ted,

I was the popper shrimp.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GG34 said:


> Ted,
> 
> I was the popper shrimp.


Lol, I'm all messed up now! 

Good job and sorry Will!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jred, can we find out who tied what?


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

@Backwater my fly is used almost exclusively at night for dock light snook. So I was surprised to hear it mentioned as a fly to be used for bonita.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Ok, fair enough. But we still have the offer going, right?


Sure do! Remember to send me that cash to cover the shipping and costs for your money order. And while you're at it I'll need you address, social security number, bank account and routing number, credit card number and expiration date, and your mother's maiden name. Just for verification that this deal is legit. Definitely not a scam.

(*Disclaimer* All of the above should be written in sarcasm font, maybe comic sans. Don't send me or anyone else this information, ever)


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Jred, can we find out who tied what?


Yes! Now would be a good time for people to reply to their photos and tell everyone some info about the fly!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46200
> 
> 12


Double barrel popper shrimp


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46182
> 
> 4


The name of this fly is ...ugly shrimp
It was featured in Lefty 's saltwater fly book years ago
Ive caught lots of bones with it and others have caught up to 12 lb. Bones with it. Red fish, large mouth bass, bream,carp and more have been caught with it
I tie it in earth tones cause crabs and shrimp aren't red or chartreuse or blue
Congratulations to the winners
I'm just glad i had the guts to send in a fly
Thanks to jred for hosting
P.S
I tied up some really ugly ones, uneven eyes, crooked eyes,I'm sending them to backwater to test


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46202
> 
> 13


I tied lucky number 13, the little white gurgleshrimp.

Mustad 34007
Grey EP fiber tail
2 pearl flashabou strands for antennae
JRed's Awesome Eyez
2 pieces Walmart craft foam shell
Medium crystal chenille body

This is my go to snook fly for dock light fishing and I've caught snapper, jacks, lookdowns, ladyfish, and hooked a few tarpon on it. I fish it either dead drift or with short jerky strips. The way it rides in the water makes it come up out of the surface film like a fleeing shrimp when jerked. I haven't tried other color combos or sizes because I haven't had to. It works every time out.

Before this contest I tied this fly without the eyes, but they make it more effective when dead drifted.

The gurgler is nothing new, of course. And this is a pretty basic version, but it fits my personal style and I can catch fish year round with it. I was going for something that anyone can tie with very little practice and catch fish with little effort.

The other flies are super awesome and I see why I tied for dead last place. And, of course, thanks to @Jred, his crustacean eyes and for putting on this contest. It was a daily treat.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46178
> 
> 2


Well fellas...I'm truly honored and surprised that my little foxy shrimp fly got the top spot. 

I'd like to thank JRed for hosting and providing the awesome crusty eyes, the judges and all the voters who came out for my tie, my girlfriend letting me out of diaper duty long enough to make this happen, and my dear friend Brad who got his sister-in-law and mom to sign up for Microskiff accounts just to vote for my fly. Couldn't have done it without you, brother.

I started out thinking about tying a squimp fly that I've fished for reds in South Texas. Then I got real ambitious and tied an articulated squid and an articulated shrimp (I'll post them in the fly tying thread) with JRed's eyes but they weren't what I wanted. Then got even more ambitious and spent some time looking at Dave Skok's slobster fly. Still thinking about that one. Finally, with the deadline looming and the baby crying, I scaled it back to a modest-sized shrimp fly with some of my favorite materials: rabbit fur, buck tail, white arctic fox and plenty of pearl ice dub. I can't wait to fight the bonefish that takes this thing. If anybody has access to big bones, let me know, I'll send you one to test out.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@Backwater mine was the Avalon shrimp. Anytime I’m in a deeper grass flat it’s a go to for me. Mustad c71 #1, little orange silky, gold estaz, ep sand shrimp over the top. Add some thick uv over the top. It Takes 2 bobbins. Start with one in the middle of the shank and work back. Leave it there and then start second bobbin and wrap forward to catch the Estaz. Then lay the ep on top. 4 wraps to hold and whip front bobbin off. Wrap second bobbin forward then pull the mono bead loop up and tie off. Whip, color head and uv up! For areas with white shrimp I’ll use chartreuse to color the tail. If red shrimp are around I’ll use different colors and orange hard head on the tail/ hook eye area. Really a PIA to tie, but shes a durable fly that works.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who voted for #1 the “Gulf Cicada” its a pattern I came up with after much trial and error. It consist of 9 different materials.

Mainly for pompano but
It has caught small black tips cobia pompano redfish blacks and sheep along the coast.

Thanks for the compliment jred as the “most complex and truest fly tied”
After all it was a fly tying competition,
And you call the shots......


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Jred said:


> Winners are as follows!!!!!
> 1st place is fly #2
> 2nd place is the fly that was turned in late. This may be controversial due to the number of votes it received but I honestly think that if it was turned in on time it would’ve been up there. Also it is a well thought out fly with very practical elements and I know it’ll catch fish pretty much wherever it’s thrown from clear water to muddy marsh water.
> 3rd place is fly #1 this fly is truest tied well and is very complex. You almost have to hold the fly to appreciate all the elements it presents.
> I don’t think any of the flies are ugly and everyone did a really great job making hard for me to pick 3 winners... I’m not sure I could’ve picked one solo winner. With that being said I know backwater really wants to make the ugly fly winner so I’ll leave that up to him. Winners PM me and we can talk about getting prizes out!


So the fly turned in late got second? Am I stupid or is that what I read? I must be stupid. No way the fly turned in LATE got second. That would make no sense whatsoever. I’m gonna hope I’m just stupid and I can’t read. Wait, and it got less likes...,,,..................................... 

Jesus I must be stupid.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Jred thanks for the opportunity again.
I want my 3rd place prize to go to the real 3rd place winner #14. I make my all my eyes and didn’t do this for the prize. He don’t need to get shafted. He tied a very original clean pattern that deserves his credit.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> So the fly turned in late got second? Am I stupid or is that what I read? I must be stupid. No way the fly turned in LATE got second. That would make no sense whatsoever. I’m gonna hope I’m just stupid and I can’t read. Wait, and it got less likes...,,,.....................................
> 
> Jesus I must be stupid.


Guess if you wanna pick the winners, you should make your own contest. He explained why he picked it and frankly he could’ve just put out a list first second and third with no explanation, and not even count the votes. Also this was a completely free contest that should be light hearted and fun, it’s not like you’re losing out on any money.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Efi2712micro - #9 - I figured Eric had this sparse trout/red fly over there in the skinny flats of Galveston TX area.


Almost Ted ... I am challenged to find nice clean water these days so learned to tie flies that push more water and actually much darker. Caught a couple of reds the week end before turning them in for the contest in an area where visibility was low. So who am I ?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Jred said:


> Winners are as follows!!!!!
> 1st place is fly #2
> 2nd place is the fly that was turned in late. This may be controversial due to the number of votes it received but I honestly think that if it was turned in on time it would’ve been up there. Also it is a well thought out fly with very practical elements and I know it’ll catch fish pretty much wherever it’s thrown from clear water to muddy marsh water.
> 3rd place is fly #1 this fly is truest tied well and is very complex. You almost have to hold the fly to appreciate all the elements it presents.
> I don’t think any of the flies are ugly and everyone did a really great job making hard for me to pick 3 winners... I’m not sure I could’ve picked one solo winner. With that being said I know backwater really wants to make the ugly fly winner so I’ll leave that up to him. Winners PM me and we can talk about getting prizes out!


Congrats to the winners! Tough crowd and now more than ever am I motivated to get to the bench! See you soon at a contest near you!

Jred - thanks again man! Good fun. Looking forward to see you on the water soon as we get into the same areas. I hope you are not affected by the north Texas dam releases.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

dbrady784 said:


> Guess if you wanna pick the winners, you should make your own contest. He explained why he picked it and frankly he could’ve just put out a list first second and third with no explanation, and not even count the votes. Also this was a completely free contest that should be light hearted and fun, it’s not like you’re losing out on any money.


Relax punchy, it’s just a free contest. Triggered by my opinion?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

#9 is mine. Simple bonefish that also works well for reds in my area


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> Almost Ted ... I am challenged to find nice clean water these days so learned to tie flies that push more water and actually much darker. Caught a couple of reds the week end before turning them in for the contest in an area where visibility was low. So who am I ?


Either #10 or #11 and now I'm leaning towards #11. ??no?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Either #10 or #11 and now I'm leaning towards #11. ??no?


#10 but I do tie it in the same color as #11 ....


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46190
> 
> 8


This was actually mine! Some good looking flies out there! Congrats to the winner!



Backwater said:


> Ok, I'm guessing who tied what here.
> 
> Freeclimber - #10 - New kid on the block. I figured he would be tying stuff for fishing the grass for tailing reds and this one would be a good NE FL color combo.


Nice try! @Backwater I have been throwing the all blacks to the tailers in NEFL so you were right on with that!


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Jred said:


> View attachment 46204
> 
> 14


#14 was mine. It's a floating/ skimmer crab pattern for bull reds and cobia.

@Backwater you had me pinned as a sucker for olive, just not the right fly haha



GulfCoast said:


> Jred thanks for the opportunity again.
> I want my 3rd place prize to go to the real 3rd place winner #14. I make my all my eyes and didn’t do this for the prize. He don’t need to get shafted. He tied a very original clean pattern that deserves his credit.


I appreciate the offer but you earned it and you're the real 2nd place anyways! Your Gulf Cicada looks like an awesome fly and I can appreciate the skill that went into stacking all of that deer hair. 

@Jred Thanks again for putting all of this on, it was fun


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Backwater said:


> E-money - #7 - This one screams E-money!


 haha good try! But I actually tied number 11. Submitted something a bit different than my usual redfish ties. Something that may or may not work well for sheepies


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

There were some real skills on display in this competition. I'd love see the recipes for the flies or even step-by-step instructions if anyone cares to share. Rick and Cronced already did. Here's mine.

First off, this fly (#2) is probably more complicated than it needs to be. That seems to happen to me when I'm trying to be creative at the bench. Anyway, here goes:

Hook: VMC Wide-gap Neko-rig hook, size 1 (I think this might be even better tied on a smaller hook. #2 or #4, might be better but I was in a "go big or go home" mind set. I like the wide gap and the light wire of the hook though.

Thread: White Veevus 100D GSP

Step-by-step:

1. Make a thread bump and tie in dumbbell eyes a little bit back from the eye.
2. Run thread to bend and tie in a small pinch of pink rabbit (3/4” long, cut from strip) on the bend so it’s angled about 30deg down (in the direction of the hook bend).
3. Rotate hook point up and tie in about 20 pink bucktail fibers that are about 2-3x length of rabbit.
4. Rotate hook down and tie in single strand of black midge flash doubled over to make two antennae
5. Split thread and insert a small clump of pearl ice dub and spin (enough for 2-3 wraps). Wrap that around to make dubbing ball at the base of the rabbit fur.
6. Measure length of eyes (JRed, large black) so they sit at about 2/3 the length of rabbit fur and crimp mono with needle nose pliers.
7. Tie in eyes angled parallel to the rabbit fur (about 30deg) curving out. I ran the thread behind (?) the mono a couple of times to make them splay out a bit.
8. Tie in legs (one doubled over).
9. Spin another ice dub loop (IDL).
10. Make a dubbing loop with some tan rabbit fur (mine was tan with black tips)and wrap hook twice. I trimmed this fur before spinning so it was about a hook gap in length.
11. Another IDL.
12. Tie in a small clump of the tan rabbit fur (cut from strip) on top of the hook.
13. Rotate hook point up and tie in a small clump of white arctic fox so the guard hairs extend just beyond the guard hairs of the pink rabbit.
14. Another IDL.
15. Tie in second pair of legs.
16. Another IDL.
17. Tie in second clump of white arctic fox fur just behind the dumbbell eyes so the guard hairs extend just beyond the guard hairs of the pink rabbit.
18. Last IDL to the dumbbell eyes
19. Bring thread in front of dumbbell eyes and tie in a small clump of tan arctic fox (mine has black tips on the guard hairs and stiff crinkled under fur) so the guard hairs extend just beyond the guard hairs of the white fur.
20. Whip finish and coat head with sally hansen’s hard as nails.
21. Get another beer because the other one got warm while you were spinning all those ice dub loops.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks! Mine was the one turned in late. I'm still on the fence about the feathers for the shrimp horn, but I love spinning some extra select marabou around the horn to give some leggy movement -- I actually started out doing that on some bonefish flies and liked the effect.

I was going to do tarantula brush for the body, but I really like sliders this time of year, and I thought a natural shrimp skittering along the bottom might work well in the clearer water you have down there.

Basic recipe:
2 matching cape feathers, tied in deceiver style
Jred's bronze medium eyes (I'm really loving that color -- great quality eyes too!)
A few thread wraps behind the eyes to help splay them out
Maybe 1" of quills from an extra select marabou feather spun in a dubbing loop
Deer hair and DB eyes of your choice

This pattern would probably be even better with maybe 1.5" of marabou quills for a cleaner transition from the deer hair to the horn, but that may be more for the angler than the fish.

Thanks for hosting @Jred and for the awesome eyes! I'm going to have to buy some from you in the future; it was pretty awesome not having to take the time to make them all up. Sorry again for the late entry.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

#7 is mine and the first time I fished it was this last weekend, but figured I’d submit something new. Lands well on still days but will still push some water, worked on TX coast reds. 

Thanks @Jred this was a good time!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LOL, I guess I was all screwed up! All you guys went out of the box and tied up some good stuff there.

The winners (1st, 2nd and 3rd place) can PM me their names and address and I'll get the additional prize packages of some fly tying materials out to you. Yes Permitchaser, that means you too! 

Cronced, if that was a bet, I'd be sending you a crisp 10 dolla bill to you!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

rakeel said:


> #14 was mine. It's a floating/ skimmer crab pattern for bull reds and cobia.
> 
> @Backwater you had me pinned as a sucker for olive, just not the right fly haha


Dude, that thing is crazy cool! I'm definitely gonna tie at least one up and try it!


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

My fly (#14) is fairly simple, just takes a few more steps and materials than I'd normally do. It can be steadily stripped or dead drifted in areas with current moving

Recipe:
- Wide gap saltwater hook. I used a No. 1 Allen SW004. I've really grown to like this hook for bigger fish
-Medium ice chenille, orange
-Barred hackle, olive
-Jreds medium eyes
-Medium Chicone crusher legs, olive
-Krystal Flash, black
-FTD Bull Frog Dubbing
-Deer hair, Tan and Olive

1) Palmer a few wraps of chenille starting just where the hook bends and ending where the bend starts
2) Measure how far you want the eyes to stick out. Mash the mono that will be thread wrapped with a pair of pliers. This helps to keep the body from being too bulky and also give the thread something to grip. Tie the eyes pointing slightly up so they butt against the chenille and splay how you want them. 
3) Palmer a hackle so it butts right up against the eyes and chenille. The chenille will keep the palmered hackle standing up and will help splay the tail hackles and prevent the longer materials from fowling. 
4) Tie in 4 splayed hackles. The length depends on what effect you're wanting. Longer for a streamer type effect, shorter for a more natural presentation. The inside set of hackles I tie in roughly half the length of the outside
5) Tie in some rubber legs and however much krystal flash you want
6) Make a dubbing loop and put a good amount of the bullfrog dubbing in it. Spin it up and palmer it on.
7) Spin a few clumps of deer hair in alternating colors and packing it after each clump is spun in. I shoot for 3 but however much you can fit. 
8) Trim into a general crab shape. I don't go too crazy just try and get it so it'd look about right


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

I appreciate the offer but you earned it and you're the real 2nd place anyways! Your Gulf Cicada looks like an awesome fly and I can appreciate the skill that went into stacking all of that deer hair.

@Jred Thanks again for putting all of this on, it was fun[/QUOTE]

Thanks Cap’ same to you ! God Bless


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

When are we going to do this again!?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Go for it! You host! I'm in! Start a new thread! What are we doing?


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

It's cool to see this thread brought up and see all the flies again. So much talent on this forum. Hope all you guys have had success with your flies.

And, for what it's worth, I've caught almost all of my fly rod caught snook on my gurgle shrimp since the tying contest.


----------

